# Schnittke chamber works?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Which are worth listening to?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Everything lol

Seriously though, I would say all the string quartets (I think 2 and 3 are especially attractive to someone who is maybe not use to Schnittke, 1 and 4 are a bit more difficult), the piano quintet and two string trios (one just called string trio, another called concerto for 3, which is another string trio despite its designation as a concerto).


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Also don't miss the Kronos Quartet's arrangement of one of Schnittke choir pieces, "Collected Songs Where Every Verse is filled with Grief" It's probably one of the most "traditionally beautiful" pieces I know by Schnittke.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I picked up this excellent CD a while back.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Try also the 'quasi una sonata' for violin and piano - it's quite out there.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Are his piano sonatas worth listening to?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Manok said:


> Are his piano sonatas worth listening to?


They aren't his best work IMO, but i havent heard them much either.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Manok said:


> Which are worth listening to?


Piano Quintet - Berman/Vermeer Qt. (Naxos)
Piano Quintet - Graffman/Lark Qt. (Arabesque*)
String Quartets 2 & 3 - Lark Qt. (Arabesque*)
Piano Trio - Lubotsky/Rostropovich/I. Schnittke (Sony*)
Suite in the Old Style - Gorokhov & Demidenko
Cello Sonatas 1 & 2 - Geringas & Geringas (Profil)
Violin Sonatas 1 & 2 - Wallin & Pontinen (BIS)
Violin Sonata 2 - Kremer & Gavrilov (EMI)
Piano Sonatas 1 - 3 - Tchetuev (Caro Mitis)
Piano Sonata 2 - I. Schnittke (Sony*)

* Coupled


----------

